# How to choose?



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the opportunity to adopt a puppy from the local humane society. It's purebred though not from a breeder. I just know that parents are both pure GSD (theoretically). 

We currently have two GSD, both nearly four. A male and female. I'm looking for a dog that would be good with kids and have a stable temperament.

When I meet litter, what should I look for? Any advice?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

So there are more than one? I'd look for one that hangs out with the crowd. Isn't afraid to wrestle with its littermates, but also doesn't show any aggression towards a human that might correct it for over exuberance if it occurs. If they allow you to interact with all of them at once, see which ones come near you and which ones are curious about the new things in their kennel. Try to play with them...bring tug toys, maybe treats, see what gets the pups going.

Really depends on what the humane society allows you to do with them. The more time you can spend with them the better. I also think that having two older dogs will help you greatly as they'll be able to handle many of the puppy issues that you might see from a puppy that might not have had a lot of mom interaction.

Just don't choose the puppy that really doesn't want to be with its littermates, and don't pick the bossiest puppy. Safest bet, without more information about the pups temperaments, is to go for one somewhere in the middle.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

The humane society got pregnant mama as owner surrender so they have mama and full litter. I work with HS so I should be able to interact and meet th whole litter.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you have a few days, or hours, to watch them, and to test them, you should be able to get exactly what you want. Bring it toys, treats, different situations. See how the pups react. See which ones really like to play with you, see which ones want to play with their littermates. Pick what you like best. You could almost try and see if you can teach them to sit/down depending on their age. See which ones catch on to things quicker and are more willing to please you and not just do what they want. Try hiding things, see which ones won't give up until they get whatever you hid. You can really get a good understanding of drive and how they'll react to different situations.

Not sure where you're located, but I'm kind of in the market for a pup and wouldn't mind a rescue. You can PM me with the location information if you'd like.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Knowing the temperament is the matter of two weeks, one month, I don't think you can do it with just couple of visits. But you can start a diary on your first and second choice. Write down whatever you observe ( I don't know if you do prepayment). More dominant puppies of the litter normally have more stable temperament, you shouldn't be afraid of this, as his position in your family would be determined absolutely naturally. If your family is a happy family, in which all the members including the kids are good friends - nobody fights to be a commander, then, there is no reason to worry about anything.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd look for the outgoing, confident pup and stay away from those that shy away and startle easily. Make some noise, act excited or clap your hands- not at them to scare them, but near by and see which ones are curious and which move away. Pay attention to how they interact and maybe while they eat, might help you sort out the pecking order.


----------

